# jwt ecu



## turbo200sx (May 9, 2005)

i have a 1995 200sx ser ecu from jwt. i was wondering if they could reprogram for a ga16de 1995 200sx running 12 psi. how much do they charge if its possible. 

the ecu was tuned for turbo sr20 with 300zx tt injectors


i also have the sr20maf. can i use that to boost to 12 psi?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

turbo200sx said:


> i have a 1995 200sx ser ecu from jwt. i was wondering if they could reprogram for a ga16de 1995 200sx running 12 psi. how much do they charge if its possible.
> 
> the ecu was tuned for turbo sr20 with 300zx tt injectors
> 
> ...


Well there are differences. You should really use a GA16 ecu. My advice is to call JWT to see what you need to change wiring and sensor wise if you can use the SR ECU. 

The SR MAF is not worth the trouble. The 240 MAF is a direct plug in on the GA16harness and JWT can reprogram for it. It will support up to about 240 WHP. You CANNOT judge these things by boost level! 12 PSI on one turbo is DIFFERENT than 12 PSI on another turbo. So my question wold be what turbo are you using? You should look at the past setups that people have done on turbo GA16's and use that as a basis for what works. 

JWT can also do a resistor for the EGR so that you do not throw a CEL. They did it on my reprogram and while it does not work on some of the later B14' it did work on my 96. his is something you will have to call and discuss with them...


----------



## turbo200sx (May 9, 2005)

the turbo is a ball bearing gt25 hks turbo


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea you can send them an se-r ecu...my friend has a built sr20 and he send them his old 1.6 ecu and got it "hooked up" (no pun intended) no problem


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

turbo200sx said:


> the turbo is a ball bearing gt25 hks turbo


Well which GT25? that doesn't help us really. Skip the lSE-R MAF and go 240 or larger, get at least 370 cc injectors and a walboro fuel pump.


----------



## turbo200sx (May 9, 2005)

wes said:


> Well which GT25? that doesn't help us really. Skip the lSE-R MAF and go 240 or larger, get at least 370 cc injectors and a walboro fuel pump.


i was going to use bluebird injectors, gt2530 turbo, and 240 maf the sr20 maf was free so i was gonna do it but i guess not anymore..lol


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

turbo200sx said:


> i was going to use bluebird injectors, gt2530 turbo, and 240 maf the sr20 maf was free so i was gonna do it but i guess not anymore..lol



Believe me, I'm all for free, but when it means more work.... Anyway sounds like a good setup. Keep us posted on the details...


----------



## turbo200sx (May 9, 2005)

sure will i am gonna do a full right up with pics and details of each step. just so newbs can get an idea of building thier own kit and quit asking...lol


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

turbo200sx said:


> sure will i am gonna do a full right up with pics and details of each step. just so newbs can get an idea of building thier own kit and quit asking...lol


Man that will be really good!


----------



## turbo200sx (May 9, 2005)

yeah. everything is pretty much custom. i purchased an sr20 kit. it was custom. fmic, 350tt injectors, jwt ecu, sr20 turbo manifold, the hks gt25 turbo, charge pipes, bov (not able to recirculate!!!) (ga16de is best with a circulated bov right?) sr20 maf, and oil lines, couplers, ect... i got all of this for 600 shipped. it was in a 1995 200sx ser. i have a 1995 200sx se. so the customizing begins. i have a friend in houston that used to work for bmc, he is gonna weld the manifold up. he does top mounts, ram look alike, all of it. i was gonna use a gst bov, and go from there. wish me luck and i will keep everyone posted


----------

